# Deaths by Xenadrine NRG



## scz (May 20, 2005)

ive been wanting to try out xenadrine lately but was discouraged by the news around the gym that 2 deaths happened in neighboring gyms due to intake of xenadrine. I know i cant dismiss it immediately as the supplements fault because there can be many reasons or causes of deaths but the fact that they were taking xenadrine makes me think twice.


----------



## kraziplaya (May 20, 2005)

i think youre being way too paranoid...u prob think ephedra is death in a pill too even though millions have taken it


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 20, 2005)

The old rule should apply to you then: "If in doubt...leave it out."   Im guessing IF it was from Xenadrine then they either didnt take it correctly or had a previous problem.


I know some "kids" that take 3 at a time and get TOTALLY wired for a couple of hours.   Not good.


----------



## rrgg (May 21, 2005)

Really 2 deaths at neighboring gyms?  It must be on the front page of your newspaper and the talk of the town. 

Seriously, why do you believe this BS?


----------



## gettingbackinto (May 21, 2005)

if this had happened it would def be on the news and they would be trying to ban it dont believe everything u over hear


----------



## Arnaoutov (May 21, 2005)

Its what happens when stupid people don't follow the recommended dose. You have some aspirin in your cupboard. What would happen if you took too much? You would die. Take just enough and reap the benefits. Applicable to all areas of life. 

By the way, theres no way the Xenadrine NRG could have caused death; its a non-stimulant piece of shit herbal concotion.

Its without a doubt the older Xenadrine RFA-1 which was basically a herbal ECA stack, which obviously contained ephedra.

Ephedrine rules, seriously, just use it wisely.


----------



## rrgg (May 22, 2005)

Arnaoutov - Will you listen to yourself?  "Without a doubt"  Probably NO ONE died at some neighboring gym.  The story is bullshit.  If 3 people died in an isolated area like this, it would have been on his local news and probably national news.


----------



## gococksDJS (May 22, 2005)

Has anyone ever died of ingesting to much alcohol? Becasue I drank a burbon and coke last night


----------



## topolo (May 22, 2005)

did you meet any hot guys?


----------



## gococksDJS (May 22, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> did you meet any hot guys?


 I met an ugly chick, but then you took your wig off, remember?


----------

